# Major Price Drop On Ebay Silverking



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 13, 2016)

Wasn't this bike at $5000 last week?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-MONARK...143625?hash=item1c6165c449:g:DYwAAOSwqYBWm~bu


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 13, 2016)

And still too much IMHO.


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2016)

the hawthorne in menomonie last week must not of been anything?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 13, 2016)

I found the listing at first and didn't have time to make anything happen. I went back to try and find the listing but I couldn't find it so assumed it was gone. What was the bike anyhow? I didn't have much time to look at it the first time.


----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2016)

i dont know hawthornes but its still there,the ez way to find bikes on cr is to do price search,this one was listed for 90 bucks


----------



## bikiba (Feb 13, 2016)

it was 5k

it is pretty nice... SK forks always look a little pushed back to me, but this one looks more than normal. $900?


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 13, 2016)

This one has a lot going for it though. Has the jeweled delta, toolbox saddle and looks like aluminum bars. Those things alone are going to cost ya over a grand.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 13, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> This one has a lot going for it though. Has the jeweled delta, toolbox saddle and looks like aluminum bars. Those things alone are going to cost ya over a grand.




It also appears to have the winged stem. A very hard and rare piece to find. Price seems reasonable to me. But what do I know.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 13, 2016)

RJWess said:


> It also appears to have the winged stem. A very hard and rare piece to find. Price seems reasonable to me. But what do I know.View attachment 285381




i didnt notice the stem! good spot. $1300?

i dont think that is a toolbox saddle. i think it is the one with out. i dont see the flap. maybe the angle?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2016)

The eBay ad shows a different view of the seat showing the toolbox. Bike also has the handlebar horn button, locking fork with key and the correct wheels and tires. Bike looks to be original and hasn't been 'collectorized' yet. It's a nice bike. 2K is still probably a little much but not waaaaaay out of line. Seems a complete bike at 1500 would be a deal.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 13, 2016)

You might want to take another picture without that sissy bar hanging off the front of the bike. I remember seeing this some time ago and it threw me off again when I just saw it... Whether your bike is priced right or not, you dont want people to think that there is anything wrong with it or that anything is broken. When I first saw this, I thought you had 26" truss rods on the bike that needed to be cut down to fit.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 13, 2016)

RJWess said:


> It also appears to have the winged stem. A very hard and rare piece to find. Price seems reasonable to me. But what do I know.View attachment 285381



Nice! Didn't even see that, this thing has all the high end parts


----------

